# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Impossible d'installer Exchange 2010

## valzouz

Bonjour,

Dans le carde d'un projet scolaire, je dois mettre en place un service Exchange. J'ai pu rcuprer un pack Exchange 2010 via mon cole.
Depuis VIrtual Box, j'ai un Windows Server 2008 R2 contrleur de domaine, et un autre Windows Server 2008 R2 qui me servira de serveur Exchange o je veux installer les rles de transport, CAS et serveur de boite aux lettres. J'ai adhr ma machine  mon domaine, sur mon DC j'ai ajout le compte du serveur Exchange en tant que administrateur du schma et administrateur d'entreprise. 
Je lance l'installation, je passe automatiquement  l'tape 4 (programme d'installation d'Exchange server 2010). Je passe les tapes au fil du wizard, puis au moment o le programme entre dans l'tape "Tests de prparation", les 3 rles que je souhaite ne peuvent pas s'installer, d  des erreurs similaires:
"-Active Directory n'existe pas ou ne peut pas tre contact
-Vous devez tre membre du groupe de rles "gestion des organisations" ou du groupe "administrateur d'entreprise" pour continuer
- ... "
Tant que je n'ai pas rsolu l'erreur qui m'indique que Active Directory n'existe pas ou est introuvable je ne pourrais pas avancer.
Pouvez-vous m'aiguiller ?



Merci !

Valzouz, scolaris  l'ESGI.

----------

